# Three bikes - One computer - (Garmin Edge 200 GPS)



## onkel (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi
My bike computer broke down and I need a new one. Or, two, really. I have three bikes (commuter, road, 29er) and I want to at least have computers on two of them. (I could live with moving two computers between three bikes.)

I really only need a basic computer to show current speed, average and to clock up my total, but instead of getting two or three cheaper ones maybe I should get a basic GPS and get more value?

Heres the question(s) then: Could i get one more expensive gadget like the Garmin Edge 200 GPS and make that work for me? I can't find any info regarding the need for a magnet/sensor setup. Does a GPS-driven thing like this need that? If not I guess I could easily move this between bikes and make it work without fiddling with tyre size settings each time.

I don't own a smartphone and have no intention of buying one right now, so that discussion is not relevant for me. 

Thanks
Onkel


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

You wont need a magnet on a spoke or that sensor b/c the gps will track your speed for you. You can add a heart-rate monitor, cadence sensors, and so on if you chose. 

For a MTB I definitely like the HR monitor, but don't really see how a cadence sensor would be very useful. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lots of posts here about folks who have found benefits to using a speed/cad sensor on the Edge 500. I expect the 200 to have the same issues.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't think the Edge 200 does wheel/cadence or HRM, IIRC.


Given the price of basic speedometers, I don't think there any cost savings to be realized by switching any Garmin Device, even the 200.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ghettocruiser said:


> Don't think the Edge 200 does wheel/cadence or HRM, IIRC.
> 
> Given the price of basic speedometers, I don't think there any cost savings to be realized by switching any Garmin Device, even the 200.


it does not take wireless sensors. which leads me to believe the Edge 200 will be crap on the trails unless it has some fundamental improvements to the firmware.

I've never seen anyone even imply that there's any cost savings to purchasing a dedicated GPS. it's surely more convenient to have one computer that's easily switchable between multiple bikes. that MIGHT make cost sense if you got a reliable model and used it on half a dozen or more bikes.

it's certainly cheaper than a smartphone data plan, but so many people pay for those for other reasons that it's really a challenge to demonstrate that the dedicated GPS costs less there, too. MAYBE if you break multiple phones on the trails and have to buy new ones often.

no, the reason you buy a GPS for the bike comes down to a few reasons: you want to record location information with your ride stats and save it to your computer. you want a dedicated rugged device to do so (as opposed to an integrated smartphone) with the best GPS hardware you can afford. you want help navigating and knowing where you are. you geocache or want to.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

Good info on the 200 limitation with ANT+ devices and such. I misread originally, thinking he wrote edge 500 not 200 -- oops!

I use a Garmin Forerunner 410 to ride, run hike with. IIRC it was $209 with HR monitor strap at Costco, so I picked it up. I ordered a handlebar mount for another $13. Overall it works really well for my needs, but isn't perfect. 

Biggest complaint is that every now and then when we stop (or climb up a steep incline on foot) on the trail the auto-pause doesn't resume right away when we continue on. Basically it does not pick up that we're moving again, sometimes for a good bit of distance. It doesn't do it all the time, so it's not a huge deal and overall I am happy with it for a multi-use jack of all trades master of none GPS device. I could turn that auto-pause off and manually stop and start it, but I know I would forget to restart it at least once per ride leaving me in the same situation. My top speed in my dashboard reports is over 4500 mph though!


----------



## onkel (Jan 25, 2009)

*Ordered a 200*

Well, I couldn't make my mind up for a few weeks so eventually I just asked my friend at work (who doesn't ride and doesn't have a clue about Garmin stuff): which one?

He said the 200 without hesitation after I explained the situation.

So much for expert opinions from you guys 

On a serious note I'm happy with my decision. After all I was looking to replace an ordinary bike computer. What I need is a device to measure speed, average speed and keep track of how much I ride. I guess I would be happier with a 500 but when i start to look at it I start considering getting the one with HR as well, and pretty soon I'm getting close 800-territory.

With the 200 at least I haven't overspent if i want a 800 eventually.

I ordered it yesterday from chainreaction and I guess they need close to a week to get it to Sweden. Looking forward to it.

Thanks everyone who shared experience and opinions.

Cheers
Onkel


----------



## teamfour (Jan 15, 2012)

My 200 works great and I love it. The mapping of your activity is pretty accurate.


----------

